# Mit Outlook E-Mail verschicken



## Squix (21. März 2004)

Jaja ich weiss ihr habt diese Frage bestimmt schoooon über 1000 mal
beantwortet, aber ich frag trotzdem noch mal, weil ich aus dem
ganzen Fach Chinesisch einfach nicht schlau werde.

Also:
Wie kann man mit Outlook Express 6 (WinXP) Mail verschicken?
Bei mir kommt da IMMER ein Fehler, an meinen Settings kanns nicht liegen
hab alles genau wie beschrieben gemacht.
Im Netz sagen alle irgendwas mit nem Proxy oder sowas. Weiss auch nicht
was die meinen, d.h ich kann keine Mails verschicken, aber empfangen
(wenigstens was).

Also bitte beantwortet mir die Frage wieso das net geht
wär echt easy von euch


----------



## danube (21. März 2004)

Wäre schön zu wissen welcher Fehler da kommt, mein Vater war leider kein Hellseher. Hört sich aber so an als erfordere dein Postausgangsserver Authentifizierung. Schau mal nach ob du das für dein Mailkonto eingestellt hast, ansonsten poste hier nochmal die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Squix (21. März 2004)

hehe ja klar die fehlermeldung vergessen sry

also da steht dann immer

Der Host "smtp.freenet.de" wurde nicht gefunden. Überprüfen Sie die Angabe des Servernamens. Konto: 'pop3.freenet.de', Server: 'smtp.freenet.de', Protokoll: SMTP, Port: 25, Secure (SSL): Nein, Socketfehler: 11001, Fehlernummer: 0x800CCC0D

Was heisst das und wie kann man das beheben


----------



## Erpel (22. März 2004)

Ganz einfach, smtp.freenet.de gibt es nicht. Die richtige Adresse müsste mx.freenet.de lauten 
Quelle : http://www.holpert.de/christian/internet-by-call/freenet.html


----------



## Squix (22. März 2004)

Cool danke, es geht

THX 4 help


----------

